# Robbie J?



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Was this your car?

YouTube - GTR hit


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

It is.. 

Damn, both the GTROC ez-ups got airborne?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, the vid is not our easy up but the same thing happened

next door did not peg their tent down which collasped into the club easy up

They where bankers any didn't even say sorry...

Bodi's and Alexa's Evo got it worse

see below the repair









cause








result :-(








sticking things










pulling








halfway








Fin
There are other ways than dealers and silly insurance claims

250+ VAT, dentman.co.uk

could do with a light blowover to finish off


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Man bet your heart stopped


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch, that hurts just looking at it!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

btw, the paint didn't crack at all?
Did it need a wetsand+polish? Or just a polish?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no cracks at all

you can see it if you look for it


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's very nice!

+1 for soft paint 

Unbelievable the tent owner who started all this didn't even apologize :chairshot


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jul 15, 2008)

Now thats a dent man and a half, awesome stuff.

Im presuming the tent owners paid.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there was 20 of them, didn't want to know


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> there was 20 of them, didn't want to know


what a bunch of c you next tuesday's

I'm now in the need of a touch up stick (same color as yours). Went out for a spin last night but parked car outside garage last night, just been out to sort out some CD's and now have a couple of suspicious looking chips just above door handle. I think kids next door must have knocked it with there scooter handle:bawling:

I have used chips away in the past but might give it a go myself this time or ask my HPC when I take it in for the 6,000 service.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

get some touch up paint and keep filling the hole every day for a week until it's raised above the other paint, then take very fine wet and dry, flattern back athe polish like mad

that's what Alex does

R


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh... that sucks, sorry that happened to you, looks like it came out pretty well though - amazing what those dent guys can do eh!!


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> get some touch up paint and keep filling the hole every day for a week until it's raised above the other paint, then take very fine wet and dry, flattern back athe polish like mad
> 
> that's what Alex does
> 
> R


Cheers will give it a go, not sure I have the finesse for the wet & dry treatment:bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> sorry that happened to you


If it can happen to anybody it will happen to me!

Bodi's car is worse....


----------

